# reFX NEXUS 4 - just released!



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2021)

NEXUS | reFX


NEXUS - Enter the fourth dimension




refx.com


----------



## jneebz (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh man….looks really cool. Not a ton of Nexus talk on this forum…is it mostly an EDM synth?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Oh man….looks really cool. Not a ton of Nexus talk on this forum…is it mostly an EDM synth?


Not at all - Nexus can do all kind of electronic music, german schlager and also a lot of cinematic stuff of course. No Synthesizer/Sampler is limited to a genre  And over the years it got much more sound-editing abilities like an very complex mod-matrix, arp-editor, sequence-editor, etc.

The only thing you can not do is to create your own sounds/sequences from scratch - like starting with an OSC/Waveform and build it up from the ground. But there is so much stuff to start with and to edit so you will always get to your target imho.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 25, 2021)

99 bucks for the upgrade from 3 to 4 ?
Seriously ?…for an expanded arpeggiator and library ?..(and a new gltich effect) Seems excessive for those heavily invested in the platform.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2021)

I think there is a lot more under the hood and 260 new sounds (ROM-Extension 3) alone are like 2 expansions = 120€  Also it got the fastest soundpreview and loading times I know now for example. Lets see if a new info-video will be released which tells us more details on the release. Stay positive


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I think there is a lot more under the hood and 260 new sounds alone are like 2 expansions = 120€ Also it got the fastest soundpreview and loading times I know now for example. Lets see if a new info-video will be released which tells us more details on the release. Stay positive


I’ll keep an open mind lol .
been a nexus user many years and have many many expansions.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2021)

Expensive...


----------



## LoveEnigma (Nov 25, 2021)

What's the upgrade price from Nexus3? Is it $99 irrespective of the edition?

I was thinking of Nexus3 this week and hoping for $199 BF deal, but this came as a big surprise.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 25, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> 99 bucks for the upgrade from 3 to 4 ?
> Seriously ?…for an expanded arpeggiator and library ?..(and a new gltich effect) Seems excessive for those heavily invested in the platform.


$179 to upgrade from Nexus 2!! Was $99 last week for 3 now 4 comes out and the price went up an additional $80 ! ReFX can pound sand. Throwing it in the pile along with my Waves plugins.


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 25, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> $179 to upgrade from Nexus 2!! Was $99 last week for 3 now 4 comes out and the price went up an additional $80 ! ReFX can pound sand. Throwing it the pile along with my Waves plugins.


Just keep using Nexus 2. I don't see a point in upgrading, even if their NKS files are broken (using the one from freelancesoundlabs instead).


----------



## KEM (Nov 25, 2021)

Wait didn’t 3 like just come out a few years ago? They’re already on 4?! I remember when I first started making music my friend torrented Nexus 2 on my computer and it hardly ever worked lol, one of these days I’ll pick it up, always been a fan of its presets


----------



## davidson (Nov 26, 2021)

3 came out less than a year ago, this is just a cash grab for what is a point update at best.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2021)

davidson said:


> 3 came out less than a year ago, this is just a cash grab for what is a point update at best.


Thats not correct at all - "Nexus 3 - available November 29th 2019". So its two years


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2021)

3DC said:


> ....and no BF deal either....


Not on the synth itself but on the expansions - and thats what you want from a sample-player


----------



## davidson (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Thats not correct at all - "Nexus 3 - available November 29th 2019". So its two years


Argh, I just lost a year of my life somewhere!


----------



## gst98 (Nov 26, 2021)

Pretty sure this is because Nexus 3 got cracked. Was very funny when all of the sudden there were hundreds of people selling their copies of N3 at the same time. They must have lost a lot of revenue given that they must have a very young average userbase.

That aside, I paid $99 for N2 to N3 and it felt reasonable given the complete overhaul and the large time gaps between updates, but this is a huge joke. Never seen such minimal upgrades before. Perfectly fine with N3, and I really don't wish to give such a horrible company any more money.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2021)

davidson said:


> Argh, I just lost a year of my life somewhere!


at least - and we all did #f*ckcorona


----------



## LoveEnigma (Nov 26, 2021)

I was going to pick up Nexus3 early this week (new or used). Glad I didn't. Now I can buy Nexus4 new without worrying about the upgrade price. It is a deal breaker mainly for those who bought Nexus3 recently - $99 is unfair. Wish they had a grace period for such users. Anyway. 

Until Nexus5... 2023 Black Friday.


----------



## KEM (Nov 26, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Pretty sure this is because Nexus 3 got cracked. Was very funny when all of the sudden there were hundreds of people selling their copies of N3 at the same time. They must have lost a lot of revenue given that they must have a very young average userbase.
> 
> That aside, I paid $99 for N2 to N3 and it felt reasonable given the complete overhaul and the large time gaps between updates, but this is a huge joke. Never seen such minimal upgrades before. Perfectly fine with N3, and I really don't wish to give such a horrible company any more money.



Considering my first ever plugin was a torrented version of Nexus 2 that doesn’t surprise me at all lol


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 26, 2021)

I am not upgrading also. The improvements are minor to justify it.
I can certainly live with the arp it has right now, and the browser.
The effects and the extra sounds also I don't think that is an excuse. Tons of developers are releasing updates with free sounds.

For the same $99 you can get Obsession or Legend from Synapse Audio and loss in pure analog sounds, get 3-4 different synths from Cherry Audio, or The Ton 2021 from Spitfire if you're into libraries.

I know different thing, just making a point on what $99 means.


----------



## tcb (Nov 26, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Oh man….looks really cool. Not a ton of Nexus talk on this forum…is it mostly an EDM synth?


It's a presets loader


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 27, 2021)

i was fine paying 99 from version 2 to 3.
They rewrote the whole plugin but this is a downright outrage to customers like me who are heavily invested in the platform…Whats worse is any new expansion going foward will ONLY work on nexus 4….hows THAT for an A$$ [email protected]’ ??…I’m selling my license and leveling up my sound design skills lol .


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 28, 2021)

Changelog for version 4.0.0 - 2021-11-26
new:

Front panel
The reverbs gained a "shimmer" effect.
Output scope is now synced.
Added new spectrum analyzer.
Added new spectrum analyzer (bars).
Added new spectrogram.
Added new vector scope.
Added new stacked spectrum analyzer.
The skins can now be selected from the three-dot menu.
Hovering over your avatar reveals sync state and statistics.
Your avatar now has a sync and online indicator.

Librarian
The search-field works for folders too now.
Folders can be added to favorites.
Folders are separated by headers, for a clearer overview.
The librarian has a history now, so if you get lost, you can go back easily.
The results are also separated by headers now, when sorted by category.
The preview on/off toggle is now next to it's volume dial, for quicker access.
The tag-display has been modernized.

Arpeggiator
The arpeggiator gained an fully interactive, zoomed out overview at the top.
A new option to "follow" has been added, so when zoomed in it follows the playback.
New editing options have been added (duplicate).

Modulation
The LFOs gained a view of their current shape and output value.
The Mod-matrix sources can now be "shaped" for more accurate control.
The Mod-matrix sources fields are now wider, allowing to read macro-names.

Effects
Effects can now be re-arranged by drag'n'drop.
Added "glitch" FX.
Added "ott" compressor FX.
Added "magnetic" insert FX.
Added "noise" insert FX.
Added "razor" insert FX.
Added a fifth insert FX slot.
The whole FX chain can be saved and loaded.
Each effect has a small set of presets, serving as starting points.

System
Instance
Added option for "arp-sync". Defines how the arp plays when releasing all keys.
Added "microtuning" option with lots of presets. Can also load any .scl file your throw at it.

Preferences
Added "unbounded" mouse, which allows adjustments even for values close to screen edges.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 2, 2021)

FREE "Christmas 2021"-Expansion is out!

Just open your Nexus Cloud App and click on "not installed (1)"


----------



## grabauf (Dec 16, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


>



Is Cameron's voice also included in the update?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 17, 2021)

I had never really heard of Nexus before the recent update, so I decided to have a look into it. I was rather shocked to find it is a ROMpler but costs similar to something like Omnisphere. I can't figure out why it costs what it does, given you have to buy preset packs for it, as you can't create your own sounds!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Dec 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I had never really heard of Nexus before the recent update, so I decided to have a look into it. I was rather shocked to find it is a ROMpler but costs similar to something like Omnisphere. I can't figure out why it costs what it does, given you have to buy preset packs for it, as you can't create your own sounds!


The banks are usually quite well groomed, their sounds are ment to be instantly usable.
It's kind of famous because many top producers are using it. Producers that don't necessary care to craft sounds but find something quickly that can fit on the track.
Many of their sound sets are also build by famous producers, which some producers are looking to get 'that sound'

It's a rompler, but also quite flexible, you can still tweak a sound to an extend.

Now for the pricing, I guess it's because of its fame, and because it's there from the ancient era when there was not that much competition.


----------



## lux (Dec 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I had never really heard of Nexus before the recent update, so I decided to have a look into it. I was rather shocked to find it is a ROMpler but costs similar to something like Omnisphere. I can't figure out why it costs what it does, given you have to buy preset packs for it, as you can't create your own sounds!


It's basically instant mix. While it may look like a pretty static piece of software, it can result in a nicely creative experience as, thanks to a peculiar sonic fingerprint (I'm still unsure what the secret is), it allows you to stack sounds, patches and instances on top of eachother like crazy without messing up everything. You can melt faces using that little thing the right way, that's why so many producers and arrangers use it. Its like having basic ingredients, but of the right quality.

It has also a pretty low impact on resources and a huge lot of sounds (expecially with expansions) that you can customize enough (you got separate arpeggiator and gate for each layer plus global ones, inserts for fx and a good bunch of classic synth controls easy to tweak).

All in all I consider myself a good fan of Nexus, I used it so many times in so many different contexts that I lost the count. Perhaps not the best tool if you just work cinematic and look for a clear inspiration out of a single sound. But if you have a more wide array of styles and have fun arranging and producing in a kinda electronic fashion (stacking stuff and mangling sounds) well it's a good resource of fun.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 17, 2021)

There was a Reupload - maybe some changes because 4.0.6 is also out.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Dec 25, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> FREE "Christmas 2021"-Expansion is out!
> 
> Just open your Nexus Cloud App and click on "not installed (1)"


It seems that is only available for Nexus 4.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Dec 25, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> It seems that is only available for Nexus 4.


Which probably means if you plan to upgrade later, you'll miss it... typical pressure.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 25, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Which probably means if you plan to upgrade later, you'll miss it... typical pressure.


And lets be honest - we all LOVE that pressure!


----------



## Ben H (Mar 10, 2022)

And apparently all Russian owners have now had their ReFX accounts banned and can't use their legitimately purchased software.









KVR Forum: ReFx Nexus 3 (N3) Finally here! - Page 128 - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - ReFx Nexus 3 (N3) Finally here! - Page 128 - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 13, 2022)

Ben H said:


> And apparently all Russian owners have now had their ReFX accounts banned and can't use their legitimately purchased software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll show Putin!
How dumb


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ben H said:


> And apparently all Russian owners have now had their ReFX accounts banned and can't use their legitimately purchased software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an extended discussion of the issues this raises here:






A beautiful initiative from UA


An Open Letter of Support for Ukraine from Sandeep Gupta, COO, Universal Audio. We at Universal Audio have been stunned and saddened by Russia's aggressive and inhumane invasion of Ukraine leaving millions of people displaced and in fear for their lives, families, and country. This includes...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ben H (Mar 13, 2022)

It's a c*ntish move.

Do you really think the majority Russians support the war?
What are their options? Speak out against it and get jailed... or killed even!

Do you really think it's fair to revoke someone's software licenses when they've spent $2-2500, because of some authoritarian (dick)tatorial government, that the people have no say in or control over?

I would understand if they chose not to allow any further sales or licenses, but to block existing customers, who have already paid money, and then refuse to provide service is a d*ck move on their part.

But then this is ReFX we are talking about, and it is not the first time they have pulled this sort of bulls#it. In fact, they have a long history of it. So I am not entirely surprised by their appalling behavior.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 15, 2022)

Ben H said:


> And apparently all Russian owners have now had their ReFX accounts banned and can't use their legitimately purchased software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, if true this is horribly scummy.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 15, 2022)

Ben H said:


> And apparently all Russian owners have now had their ReFX accounts banned and can't use their legitimately purchased software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% retarded, pardon my French.


----------



## ashX (Mar 15, 2022)

Not the first time from reFX to act like scammers. They also banned all chinese customers when they realized that their product was cracked by a chinese hacker.
They are also famous for being arrogant when people try to fix their issues with nexus via reFX customer support.
Overpriced product with sounds from 2010. I dunno who's gonna buy their stuff.


----------

